# Dry-lok Q



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Todd? or anyone. Do you use the latex or oil based type? 2 coats? can you color it with concrete liquid pigments?

Stuff's dirt cheap compared to other solutions so thought to give er try. I know there are probably better solutions for concrete waterways but I've heard some success stories. Others had flaking problems. 


Can't seem to get any questions answered from their site.

Cheers

Dave V


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use the latex-based stuff and give it a THICK coat, or two coats. Be sure that the surface is clean prior to applying. Once it is dry, I color the surface with "rattle cans."


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks, I was going to use beige or white and add some concrete black (charcoal liquid dye). The difficult part will be on the old concrete, where the algea probably needs some scrapping and completely dry. I might only do it on the new work as there's minimal leaking on the old work and I isolated the problem to just the very top of the concrete 

I'd be curious how many years you've had yours out and if you get 4 seasons. 

Judging from other products, it would cost hundreds of dollars to cover, vice $23 for a gallon of the stuff at HD. At worst, I'm only out $23 and besides, I probably could clean and add a new coat in 5 or 10 years. No big deal. 

It's surprising how little information there is out there. Not many do concrete ponds these days and many who do get it done by professionals who use plasticizers in the cement to begin with or spray on stuff 

We are rare breed of do-it-yourselfers and experimenters. I commend U 

Dave


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You might look into renting a power washer, algae can be stubborn and can cause flaking and discolorization. Tell her you'll clean those spots she's alwayd hated and you're in! 
At one of the 3 DespicableHomers here,there's a rental dept. Most towns have tool rentals... 

John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

IIRC, there are instructions on the can about adding color. Recognize that it compromises the integretity of the water seal. Mine's been in-place ~10 years, but I don't see it because it's painted. I really don't even need it because I don't keep water in the lake unless in use, and other than protecting the concrete, the "seepage" through the concrete would be acceptable for temporary use.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Todd, thanks for info; I contacted the lab and nothing can be mixed in dry-loc (e.g. concrete powders or liquid dyes). I see you already noted that in your reply.


----------

